# Craftsman DYT 4000 will not Start !



## guitar

My friend bought this mower and it stopped running so she took it in for service.. according to her it hasn't ran in 2 years.. so now i'm trying to get it going..It will run as long as im spraying starter fluid in the intake..So i assumed that it wasn't a firing issue.. I put new gas and added a premium sea foam conditioner that cleans Stabilizes ect.. At any rate I also checked the fuel filter it's fine..if a constant flow coming through it from the tank means it's working.. I thought it may be the fuel pump so i by-passed that and ran fuel line that comes out of the tank directly into carburetor..still no go.. I then took the carburetor off and cleaned it and unscrewed the bowl of the bottom and cleaned all the sediment in the bottom and on the needle valve..put all back together and was kind of confused to which vacuum hose went to the fuel pump..no marks on pump except one which has a P on it.. so i decided to at least find out if my cleaning the carburetor fixed the running issue by hooking the fuel line into the carburetor..still will not run except when spraying starter fluid into intake..I also thought perhaps there might be a inline fuse that controls the needle valve since it is electronic ..Could it be the problem ( needle valve) needs replacing ? I really need help...any idea's thanks so much from the newbie..


----------



## stickerpicker

Disconnect the wire from the solenoid on the carburetor and momentarily touch a jumper wire from the battery + to the solenoid connection tab*. * If the solenoid is activating it is usually audible enough it can be heard . That is with everyone's ears except mine* .*

After that much starting fluid it may be time for a spark plug change . I prefer a teaspoon of gasoline* .*


----------



## wjjones

stickerpicker said:


> Disconnect the wire from the solenoid on the carburetor and momentarily touch a jumper wire from the battery + to the solenoid connection tab*. * If the solenoid is activating it is usually audible enough it can be heard . That is with everyone's ears except mine* .*
> 
> After that much starting fluid it may be time for a spark plug change . I prefer a teaspoon of gasoline* .*



Yep you should hear a click noise but I bet if it has sat for that long the main jet needs to be cleaned out. When you turn the key if you dont hear anything then check the fuse under the dash panel in the ignition circuit. Also check to be sure the deck pto is disengaged as I have done that before myself if its out, or engaged nothing will work.


Welcome to the Forum!..


----------



## guitar

I have nerve deafness so well see..lol Can i take the solenoid out jump it and check it that way ? I will put a plug in it and stop using starter fluid.. If the jet is the long copper line that the solenoid valve needle plugs/unplugs ? i cleaned it.. I couldn't find any fuse links under the ignition panel but i'll look in the manual.. The pto i'll double check that too.. Can i buy the solenoid without buying a new carburetor ? There we're allot of sediment in the bottom of the bowl and the needle was dirty but i used still wool and got it all cleaned up.. I was sure that would have done the trick..lol one more thing the fuel pump... any ideas how that's suppose to go back ( fuel line hose into blank) ha.. at this stage I've just by-passed it.. going directly into the carburetor from the fuel tank with the fuel filter in line. I'll keep you posted..thanks so much for all the help..


----------



## wjjones

guitar said:


> I have nerve deafness so well see..lol Can i take the solenoid out jump it and check it that way ? I will put a plug in it and stop using starter fluid.. If the jet is the long copper line that the solenoid valve needle plugs/unplugs ? i cleaned it.. I couldn't find any fuse links under the ignition panel but i'll look in the manual.. The pto i'll double check that too.. Can i buy the solenoid without buying a new carburetor ? There we're allot of sediment in the bottom of the bowl and the needle was dirty but i used still wool and got it all cleaned up.. I was sure that would have done the trick..lol one more thing the fuel pump... any ideas how that's suppose to go back ( fuel line hose into blank) ha.. at this stage I've just by-passed it.. going directly into the carburetor from the fuel tank with the fuel filter in line. I'll keep you posted..thanks so much for all the help..


 If you can hold the solenoid and turn the key at the same time you will feel it click. Yes you can buy the solenoid seperately it is a little pricy. The John Deere I just repaired this weekend was doing the exact same thing as yours. I had to spray carb cleaner in the carb to keep it running, and the main jet ended up being the problem. I ran a pressure washer cleanout needle through it (a paper clip) will work too, and it fixed the problem. The main jet doesnt take much to restrict the fuel in it. How did the o-ring around the bowl pickup tube look?


----------



## LJinLACA

FYI I had to remove the solenoid to confirm its working. Very quiet operator, does NOT click!

Shot carb cleaner in the needle oriface and must have blown out the clog. YT 4000 Starts fine now. Less than 50 hrs on the machine...


----------



## wjjones

Glad to hear from you, and glad you got it going.


----------

